# Any way to turn off UberPool pings?



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

They are tanking both my acceptance rate and ratings.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Turn the app off. You won't get any UberPOOL pings.

Seriously. They won't let you opt out of pool. Sorry. You just have to cancel them or ignore them.


----------



## Getoiu (Dec 5, 2015)

I've already complained from the pool pings. Most customers don't want pool and say they don't know why they ordered one so I decide to keep 15 % and drive only one person instead of taking 3-4 customers (they usually come with a friend), waste and hour (pick ups and drop offs) and pay 35% to uber... so even while on trip the app constantly pings giving me random pool customers and I have to constantly re-open the navigation app witch is not only dangerous (I'll not pull over each time obviously) but I also end up loosing direction. Uber app is not well designed for drivers and is too limited (I think I know why)..


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Try signing up as a driver in a neighboring smaller city that doesn't have UberPool but allows you to drive in your city. For example in Boston drivers from Maine and New Hampshire can sign on and drive in Boston, but won't get UberPool pings.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Brilliant!


----------



## donachoma (Mar 10, 2016)

Getoiu said:


> I've already complained from the pool pings. Most customers don't want pool and say they don't know why they ordered one so I decide to keep 15 % and drive only one person instead of taking 3-4 customers (they usually come with a friend), waste and hour (pick ups and drop offs) and pay 35% to uber... so even while on trip the app constantly pings giving me random pool customers and I have to constantly re-open the navigation app witch is not only dangerous (I'll not pull over each time obviously) but I also end up loosing direction. Uber app is not well designed for drivers and is too limited (I think I know why)..


I have had lady riders tell me there are guys that use Pool to try and pickup women which totally turns them off.I am not a dating service but a ride provider.Pool is dangerous and disrespectful to the rider and the driver.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

accept pool ping, text immediately to pax, "uber pool waiting for other pool riders." wait for them to cancel. or wait for second rider, so they can get the full experience of being cheap.


----------



## donachoma (Mar 10, 2016)

GILD said:


> accept pool ping, text immediately to pax, "uber pool waiting for other pool riders." wait for them to cancel. or wait for second rider, so they can get the full experience of being cheap.


Thanks GILD.I will try what you say.The PAX are naïve to what Uber tells them.All they see is a lower price.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Turn the app off. You won't get any UberPOOL pings.


Sadly, that is the only way that you can avoid them, here, as U-Pool is in the 'burbs, here.



donachoma said:


> I have had lady riders tell me there are guys that use Pool to try and pickup women which totally turns them off.I am not a dating service but a ride provider.Pool is dangerous and disrespectful to the rider and the driver.


Do not laugh, shake your head or whatever................................

My first U-Pool trip started with a guy who orders it deliberately so that he can pitch his clothing website start-up to passengers and driver. The leap from that to dating service is not large.


----------



## Sari (May 8, 2015)

I had a pool ride last week. They charged the pax $3.19. I almost quit.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Tenzo said:


> [Any way to turn off UberPool pings?] They are tanking both my acceptance rate and ratings.


Yes! Click "uberPOOL removal" below


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Drive for Uber Suckramento  lol

No pool !


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

I hate uberpool and its all im getting lately. What's the worst cancellation rate uber allows? Im at 14% this week


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Robert finnly said:


> I hate uberpool and its all im getting lately. What's the worst cancellation rate uber allows? Im at 14% this week


A few suggestions:

If you dont like UberPool then Click "uberPOOL removal" below
Uber's maximum cancellation rate varies from market-to-market. You will generally receive warnings before deactivation.
UberPool is clearly displayed on the standard request screen. If you do not accept UberPool requests then your acceptance rate may be lowered but not your cancellation rate. You cannot be deactivated for a low acceptance rate.
You can transform any UberPool into UberX by using the "Stop new request" feature on a per-ride basis.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Maven said:


> A few suggestions:
> 
> If you dont like UberPool then Click "uberPOOL removal" below
> Uber's maximum cancellation rate varies from market-to-market. You will generally receive warnings before deactivation.
> ...


So better to just not accept, ty. I thought it was the opposite


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Six months ago I didn't like pool either. But things have changed...

- the app has dramatically improved. The app automatically reroutes for a new rider and it happens pretty quick. 
- the app now has an indicator for intended direction after each pickup giving the driver a little time to plan ahead. 
- riders are much more aware of how pool works = less *****ing
- The two minute wait period is far shorter than a standard trip (5 minutes), allowing less wait time at each stop. 


- and most of all- we get paid by the passenger mile. Each reroute and each new passenger is more passenger miles, and thus more income. Instead of going in a straight line from a to b the extra pickups could add 20%-30% more mileage to the route. 

I don't do pool at night tho.


----------

